# Help!



## hcutrock (Aug 21, 2015)

Have #1615 train set from 1959. I believe its O gauge.

The LW 125 watt transformer is gone and so is the track.

Can i substitute anything for the original transformer to get this train going for my grandson?

Also what size track do i need??

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, any 100 watt or better Lionel or
American Flyer AC transformer connected to any
O or 027 track would get that old guy running.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your train, (take note about the adding some weight to it.)
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_1615_loco.htm


Just make sure it is an AC transformer, if you don't have a lot of track even a 60 watt would work. But if you plan on adding stuff a larger watt transformer would be better. You can get as big as your wallet allows, more watts is always better in the long run.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Do you have the tender too? Its important if you use switches on your layout as it extends the ground for the engine.


----------

